

Cirulis Typeface [scroll the page to see the effect] - v33ra
http://getcirulis.com/

======
ooobo
To save someone else the searching time, this eye-catching text-scrolling
effect is mostly made possible with the __scrollorama __jquery plugin

<http://johnpolacek.github.com/scrollorama/>

~~~
ajays
Yikes! That puppy nearly killed my browser (FF13, Ubuntu).

// Some pages should come with warnings... <grumble>

------
dphnx
Mobile users will need to request the desktop version of the site, otherwise
you get a static page. Aside from that, it works well on chrome for android.

~~~
opminion
Yes. The intended effect is that when you try to scroll the page the letters
in the headline explode outwards.

------
nchlswu
I usually like these demos, but effects break the act of scrolling DOWN a
page, I'm not a fan.

------
drivebyacct2
Have we had enough of these demos yet to be bored of them? The typeface and
jquery effect are two different things. Frankly the header isn't even a good
demo of the typeface, it's rather distracting from the quality of the typeface
itself. For example, the C doesn't normally have a lighting bolt through it.
The damn header doesn't even display a sentence or a full "title" to see if it
would be decent as a headline font.

Muddying up your own font by overusing a jquery gimmick? I hate to be that
stodgy guy because I don't have a blanket hate of jquery but it doesn't seem
like the best way of displaying a typeface :/

~~~
projectedoptics
I concur, the header put me completely off the font, but after scrolling and
seeing the examples of each weight I actually quite like it.

I personally don't mind the scrolling effect (there are much worse examples
out there).

~~~
lloeki
_> I personally don't mind the scrolling effect (there are much worse examples
out there)._

What I find really off-putting is that I scrolled and the page did not go
down, not until letters completely flew away. I had the uncanny feeling I was
required to work against the page.

